# Pregnant on student visa



## mel2014 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I need some advice from you guys. I am currently on a student visa (which will expire on 15 March 2014, it does not have condition 8503 – no further stay*). This visa was renewed on Feb'13, and along with that, I had undergone the health check requirement (xray & urine test) around that time. 
Since it is relatively new, do I still need to go for another health check for the application of partner visa?

I am pregnant, and have recently got married to my partner who is an Australian citizen (we have been together for over 2 years, and have started officially living together since June'13). Before June, he lived with me in a rented place under my name. We also have a joint account opened since early this year.

However, about 5 years ago alongside with my rebellious stupid behaviour, I committed theft and I was let off by a warning.

I really want to give birth to my baby here in Australia. Can someone advice me what is the likelihood that my application for a partner visa will be approved? &when should I start applying for a partner visa?


Another question, If i were to go overseas next month and return in Feb, will I be denied entry due to my pregnancy?


----------



## mel2014 (Dec 27, 2013)

I read that as soon as I submit my application for partner visa, I can apply for medicare? is this true? I hope this is, because I am currently holding oshc worldcare (private insurance for international student), and it will expire as soon as my student visa end. & I really need to have an insurance to cover for the last leg of my pregnancy.


----------

